
The Plutonium Files: America’s Secret Medical Experiments in the Cold War (1999) - hprotagonist
https://archive.nytimes.com/www.nytimes.com/books/first/w/welsome-plutonium.html
======
8bitsrule
Los Alamos National Lab: "The Human Plutonium Injection Experiments". (1995;
233 pp.) [https://permalink.lanl.gov/object/tr?what=info:lanl-
repo/lar...](https://permalink.lanl.gov/object/tr?what=info:lanl-
repo/lareport/LA-UR-95-4005-09)

DOE: "Human Radiation Experiments"
[https://ehss.energy.gov/ohre/](https://ehss.energy.gov/ohre/)

------
hprotagonist
_the plutonium in the vial had undergone an unanticipated transformation
overnight. Some of the liquid had been converted into gas and was pushing
against the walls of the bottle. Other molecules were tunneling into the sides
of the glass itself.

Unaware of the small bomb he was holding, Mastick snapped the slender neck of
the vial. It made a small, popping sound in the quiet laboratory. Instantly
the material spewed out of the bottle and onto the wall in front of him. Some
of the solution ricocheted back into his mouth, flooding his lips and tongue
with a metallic taste.

[...]

He had just swallowed a significant amount of the world's supply of plutonium.

[...]

When the mouth washings finally were finished, Hempelmann ordered the young
man to lie down on a cot. Then he pumped out his stomach several times.
Carefully he transferred the stomach liquids into a tall beaker.

[...]

Hempelmann gave the young chemist a couple of breakfast waffles for his empty
stomach and some Sippy alkaline powders to be taken during the day. Then he
turned and handed him the four-liter beaker of murky liquid.

Go, he said, retrieve the plutonium._

------
rangersanger
This has nothing on the Nasal Radium Irradiation tests on children during the
same time period. My mother was one of the subjects.

[http://ahrp.org/1948-1970s-nasal-radium-irradiation-nri-
of-c...](http://ahrp.org/1948-1970s-nasal-radium-irradiation-nri-of-children-
at-johns-hopkins/)

------
wgrover
Note that this is just an excerpt from a whole book on this topic, "The
Plutonium Files" by Eileen Welsome. It's a riveting and disturbing read.

------
CommieBobDole
Looks like Don Mastick died in 2007. I guess swallowing some plutonium didn't
drastically shorten his life.

[https://www.legacy.com/obituaries/northjersey/obituary.aspx?...](https://www.legacy.com/obituaries/northjersey/obituary.aspx?page=lifestory&pid=94552787)

